# APH Breeding question.



## DRD (Nov 12, 2008)

Well basically my hedgehogs went together on the first of the month for a day, i witnessed several matings on this day.

now its 27 days later and the female has goten alot bigger (fatter) to what she normally is.

i also looked at her nipples today and they are very visible, extended and swolen compared to normal, so im guessing she deffo is pregnant and due soon.

does anyone know the gestation period? i think its 4 weeks but not sure.

also with the nipples being like they are how long would this show before shes due to give birth? 

thanks in advance


----------



## sausage (Oct 11, 2009)

I think the average is about 35 days, however they can give birth from anytime between 30-50 days.

You should look on here Pygmy Hogs UK - African Pygmy Hedgehog Forum as there's some good info.


----------



## slimeysnail (Jan 29, 2009)

All of my hogs seem to have a gestation period of 32-35 days...:2thumb:


----------



## angeldog (Mar 12, 2006)

it might seem a stupid question but why would you breed an animal when you dont even know the gestation period, surely that is the most basic info??
you need to do a full clean out on day 30, she could drop any time between then and 50 days from the last day they were together.
99% of my hogs have gone to day 38


----------



## DRD (Nov 12, 2008)

angeldog said:


> it might seem a stupid question but why would you breed an animal when you dont even know the gestation period, surely that is the most basic info??
> you need to do a full clean out on day 30, she could drop any time between then and 50 days from the last day they were together.
> 99% of my hogs have gone to day 38


like i said the info i found said it was 4 weeks which would work out to be around 30 days.


----------



## brandygirl66 (Jun 6, 2009)

I find it very difficult to understand why you have gone into breeding these gorgeous creatures with what appears to be very little research into it. Surely if you have read information then you would know not just think. I hope for the health and safety of both mum and babies you do plenty of research NOW


----------



## dexnos (Mar 10, 2008)

Pygmy Hogs UK - African Pygmy Hedgehog Forum

The first thing you should have done get a mentor , then go from there . Not knowing the basic gestation puts your hedgies life and the life of any babies at risk

Did you check her weight before u paired her ? Min weight should be at least 300g preferably 315/320g.

U need to do a deep clean out on day 30, remove her wheel. What bedding r u using? Fleece, straw, hay is a HUGE NO, NO

How will u cope with a destroyed litter
How will u deal with an abandoned litter/ Do u have the time to hand rear e.g 4 babes every hr/ 2 hrs, toilet etc 24/7 and still loose them a few weeks later , or are u prepared to leave them and let them die naturally
how will u deal with a mutilated screaming baby? Are you able to put her/him out of it's misery quickly if u cant get to a vet.
How will you cope with the loss of mum either before/after or during birth?
Are u prepared to call out an emergency vet 24/7. Do u have an exotic vet?
How will u find homes for your new babes and ensure all the correct checks have been made
Are you prepared to take them back should they need re-homing
These any many more questions have to seriously be considered before attempting breeding.

If u ask any of the long term breeders they will tell you the above does and can happen so its really important all this is considered.


----------



## sausage (Oct 11, 2009)

Things can and do go wrong.
One of my hogs was pregnant, it was her first time, and a couple of days ago I went to check on her and there was blood in her nest box and it was sprayed up the nest box walls.
It's not a nice thought that she's killed and ate her babies, and I'm glad there wasn't any half eaten babies.
Though just seeing all the blood made me want to be sick!

You should have researched about breeding before you mated them, I was researching for months before I bred mine, but obviously it's too late now so just research as much as you can before they arrive.


----------



## DRD (Nov 12, 2008)

i have done my research brought various books on them etc looked at the forums etc.

just wanted to double check gestation, as their is no info on the nipples swelling i just wanted to know the indicators!!

dont jump on my back assuming i dont have a clue. before hand i had done 3 months of research in to breeding but wanted to know if the nipple swelling was an indicator of time!

i care for all my animals and all their needs are priority and they get top notch care.

The reason why i wanted to check gestation was because some sources varied widely

but fair enough i should have worded the whole thing differently!


But thanks for all the feedback. all is taken in as positive. 


And on the side day 30 is today she has been fully cleaned and now just waiting on her, cross keys all goes well.
i will do another thread to let everyone know the progress.


----------



## angeldog (Mar 12, 2006)

you probably didnt find any info on indicators because there arent any in hogs, sometimes they can look pregnant but arent and sometimes there are no signs at all. some gain weight, some loose, some stay the same.


----------



## DRD (Nov 12, 2008)

angeldog said:


> you probably didnt find any info on indicators because there arent any in hogs, sometimes they can look pregnant but arent and sometimes there are no signs at all. some gain weight, some loose, some stay the same.


Argh righty then,

thanks for the help and hopfully all goes well.

if i do have success i have decided to keep the offspring, depending on litter size however. i just wont be able to sell them as ill be so attached lol


----------

